# Closet Organizer



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

I know this is minor, but I really needed to do something about the mess in the guest room closet. I don't have your skills so I purchased machined parts, but did install this myself.

Sorry about the zoomy slide show. I couldn't figure out how to make it not do that...

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/x219/Bandana-Pix/?action=view&current=e60dbae2.pbw


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

very nice.... how much it costs you...


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you Kuiporng. I was so afraid people would make fun of my little closet when they build houses...

I chose this company because you can spend as much or as little as you want. They give you the price of each item so that it helps you decide. 

I don't know if you can tell with all the zooming but the units are 87"L x 96"H x 24"D. It cost $932 with raised panel drawer fronts. It would have been $842 with flat fronts.

We almost went with their 16" depth, which would have been $750 with raised panels or $660 for flat but, as you can tell, we needed the extra depth to store big items. (I still have my notes so it was easy to find the costs.)

If you're interested, here's a link.
http://www.closetscentral.com


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually, that's a really nice job....:thumbsup: 


And yes, you did need to do it. That "garden hose" clothing rod in the before photo is a fine example of a *quality closet*....:no:


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

That is very kind of you kt, especially since I was just looking at your bathroom. I'm surprised you're not in the shower. I'd be! I'm so glad you added the shower pix.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like it.

What a difference.
So neat and organized.


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Yummy. I hesitated to show the before picture because it is so bad but I was hoping others have a catch-all room that you close the door on and ignore until you just can't stand it anymore.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

although it is so nice... I have to say it is a handsome investment though.... but like many say... shelving is expensive... can't get away... in the long run... you gain... just difficult for someone like me to put up thousand dollars upfront for an organizer which hide behind a door most of the time... just find it hard to fit in my mind...


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

Kuip, I know what you mean but we consider this a home improvement that will pay for itself when it comes to resale. (I read that upgraded closets are second in importance to home buyers, with only state-of-the-art kitchens ranking higher.)

We could have purchased the cheap systems that the home improvement stores offer but they don't hold up over time. We checked out all of the on-line companies that offer closet organizers and found their pricing about the same. Closets Central was a little less but we chose them because they had the widest selection and they mount their systems using cleats, not a rail.

We certainly didn't do this project first, as you can see, but we try to do one a year and it was high time to get our guest bedroom back. Now that it's done I really wish we'd have done it sooner!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Bandana said:


> Thanks Yummy. I hesitated to show the before picture because it is so bad but I was hoping others have a catch-all room that you close the door on and ignore until you just can't stand it anymore.


 
OH YES, I certainly can relate to that. My closet gets just like that and then I can't stand it.

So I shut the door again. :jester:


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 30, 2007)

That is an awesome improvement. I've been doing some closet renovations myself but I've been building the units from scratch. More work but cheaper in the long run. I also found great prices on closet rod tube and mountings at www.closetbay.com. The stuff they sent is really heavy duty; no sagging closet rods in my closet! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

*Closet Organizers*

Those are good prices for rods, Ulysses. Thank you for your kind words and for sharing.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

How about anyone trying to build the closet using "practical boards" , "pine wood"..etc... ? There are plans available for such... and the cost should definitely be much lower.... I can't still accept the concept of "thousand dollars" investiment for a closet... I meant anyone trying DIY before and has any success story to share...


----------



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

Very good ideas! I will copy some and hope it comes out as nicely!


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

*Closet Organizers*

We'll be waiting for your pictures Crackers so we can tell you how GREAT it looks!


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

Almost a thousand dollars for a closet organizer. What is this world coming to?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

finally find someone with the same frequency ... I am not the only one...


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Kuiporng and Krichton should meet. Very few people would go on a project showcase post and ridicule the decision someone else made.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry to offend you... but here is what I am going to do... I am going to document all the steps I am doing on our master bedroom closet... may be it is interesting that I end up spending more or about the same, I do not know... than order the custom made one.... I will probably start a new thread on it.... like the way I did in the basement.... like many things... I may be wrong.... I just spent approx 15 bucks on Ebay to get a plan.... this time I am going to spreadsheet all the expense....


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Bandana said:


> I think Kuiporng and Krichton should meet. Very few people would go on a project showcase post and ridicule the decision someone else made.


I don't think they are riduculing (sp?) the decision. 
They are just giving their opinion.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Also, although the closet organizer is really nice.
I personally also think it is pricey. And I personally would not spend that kind of money on it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> Sorry to offend you... but here is what I am going to do... I am going to document all the steps I am doing on our master bedroom closet... may be it is interesting that I end up spending more or about the same, I do not know... than order the custom made one.... I will probably start a new thread on it.... like the way I did in the basement.... like many things... I may be wrong.... I just spent approx 15 bucks on Ebay to get a plan.... this time I am going to spreadsheet all the expense....


 
I also think that you can do it for considerably less.

Bandana said that they installed it themselves. Now I really think that is a bit pricey. Not even including installation.

Kuiporng, you go for it.
I want to see your closet, and I want you to document how much it would cost you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*thanks and ...*

Thanks for the support, Yummy Mummy, just need to be a bit patient this time though... the project would go slower than the basement, as my wife is taking the CPA exam... my son just start JK... and the bigger one about become teenager if not already... and the smallest one still cry when being dropped off for child care.... but DIY project is kind of one of the fuel to keep me going in such a busy life... so although it will progress slowly... I wouldn't stop it.... I will still think I probably will be faster than your basement though as this is for sure a much smaller project... thanks again...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like you are very busy.
But I am sure you will get to your closet.

I have not worked on my basement pretty much all summer. Busy also with kids, vacation, etc.

But soon by the end of the month I will get back to it.
I just have some small electrical to take care of and then I am ready for drywall.

I have decided that I can't be bothered with getting a lift and then selling it.
So, I have enlisted my husband to help me. 
Even if I have to cut it in half and smaller.
I know that isn't what you are suppose to do. 
But I figure I will become very good at taping. :yes:


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone was critisizing what you did, just saying "wow" about what things cost.

I think your closet looks picture perfect, but I also couldn't/wouldn't spend so much.....although I won't come close, it gives me an idea of an end look to strive for.

Its great that you posted this, closets can be pretty detailed and I wouldn't know where to begin for ideas.


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

*Closet Organizers*

Thanks mt. I think I overreacted, which I'm perfectly capable of doing. What I cannot do is make my own closet system, which can certainly be done for less. I love what we bought but understand it is not for everyone.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*received the plan*

I bought this plan
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150155433577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005

the feeling: this guy makes money out of such simple thing... unfortunately... knowledge did cost... I do not regret... but was hoping I would get somthing more colorful details..etc... but nevertheless.. the plan does enable me to make the closset ... well.. this seems the goal anyway...

bought some parts.... I think materials total would between 200 to 300 bucks for above closet.

I will take picture for before/after....

yes for some of you who are interested... I am working on two projects in parallel : Interlock pavers and this closet stuff...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice closet organizer, kuiporng.

How wide is your's going to be?

You are one busy guy, pavers, closet, etc. 
I had some pavers put in my back yard a couple of years ago.
I think they are pavers, they are approx. 6 inch by 3 inch stone type things.
Some are 4 inches by 4 inches.

They really look nice.

I want to see pictures when you are done.

Next week, I'm getting back to my basement.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

as you can tell... width is really flexible... as a matter of fact... all dimension is flexible... the most valuable things I found from the plan is really what type of materials to be used... for inexperience person like me, I don't even know there is such thing called "shelf standard" and "shelf clip" which can be picked up from HD..... those little knowlege is really all it is about in the plan... every thing else is really straight forward... for someone who familiar with closet stuff... really don't need a plan.....

as for the paver... I still have not really make up my mind what type to use yet... it depends on a few things like cost/look/pattern...etc.etc... but I kind of as determine to do it as when I was doing the basement if not more...

as for busy... I think it really the "interests" drive everything... I heard one time there is an ancient King whose hobby is also "wood working" and he does not care about go to the country's meeting daily rather than doing his wood working stuff...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You are right. It is interest, and satisfaction that you were able to do it yourself.

Like I have said before, I have someone that will come and put up the drywall for me, but I refuse to have that done, because I have to see if I can do it.

Isn't that what life is all about, "satisfaction"?


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

I really need to do that...Looks Great


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks very nice. Neat and organized, like it should be.


----------

